# I got the greencard and planning to move



## dwaintr (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello,

I and my wife got our greencards from the lottery. We made a visit to the usa to finish all the paperworks in july and came back to Turkey where we live. Our greencards were sent to the address we entered during the application. And the cards were sent to us and we have them now in our hands in Turkey.

Normally we know that we don't have to stay longer than a year from the USA. Our plan is also to be back within a year. What we are planning is to quit our jobs, selling our belongings and start relocating.

I work in a bank which also has a partnership with a bank in the usa. I'm talking with them to able able to keep my working lifr within the same group after we move. I have a good progress but i have to wait until there is an opening in the position that I'm looking for. It may take a few months but that's ok for now.

My question is that i was selected to be a branch manager in my country and have to decide if i want to move to USA or stay in the country and keep my career continue. It's quite confusing but i and my wife really want to try this new life in the usa. 

And hopefully we will. 

Ok here comes my question:

As i said we didn't sell our belongings and i'm in the middle of communicating with the company i'm willing to work, our relocation might take more than six months simce our departure from usa but less than a year. Do you think this will break our rights to keep our greencards? As of this is our first year and we still haven't finished things quit jobs and sold belongings in Turkey, i hope we don't have any surprise when we first move to the USA within 1 year (maybe at 9th or 10th month since our departure)

I remember we were told that the first 2 years the officers won't be tight but after 2 years they would ask the reason of our abscence. My plan is to stay in usa as many years as we can. Maybe forever. But i'm a little affraid of the first move time. What happens if we could move after 6 months but before 1 year?

What should we do?

Thank you very much for your advices.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dwaintr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I and my wife got our greencards from the lottery. We made a visit to the usa to finish all the paperworks in july and came back to Turkey where we live. Our greencards were sent to the address we entered during the application. And the cards were sent to us and we have them now in our hands in Turkey..


Congratulations!



dwaintr said:


> Normally we know that we don't have to stay longer than a year from the USA. Our plan is also to be back within a year. What we are planning is to quit our jobs, selling our belongings and start relocating..


Within a year is not correct - within the year!




dwaintr said:


> I work in a bank which also has a partnership with a bank in the usa. I'm talking with them to able able to keep my working lifr within the same group after we move. I have a good progress but i have to wait until there is an opening in the position that I'm looking for. It may take a few months but that's ok for now..


You have 12 months from activation of your Green Card unless you filed Reentry Permit and it was granted. 



dwaintr said:


> My question is that i was selected to be a branch manager in my country and have to decide if i want to move to USA or stay in the country and keep my career continue. It's quite confusing but i and my wife really want to try this new life in the usa. .


Here it is called "eat my cake and have it". You have to make decisions.

And hopefully we will. 



dwaintr said:


> Ok here comes my question:
> 
> As i said we didn't sell our belongings and i'm in the middle of communicating with the company i'm willing to work, our relocation might take more than six months simce our departure from usa but less than a year. Do you think this will break our rights to keep our greencards? As of this is our first year and we still haven't finished things quit jobs and sold belongings in Turkey, i hope we don't have any surprise when we first move to the USA within 1 year (maybe at 9th or 10th month since our departure).


Your preparation for your move are of personal nature.



dwaintr said:


> I remember we were told that the first 2 years the officers won't be tight but after 2 years they would ask the reason of our abscence. My plan is to stay in usa as many years as we can. Maybe forever. But i'm a little affraid of the first move time. What happens if we could move after 6 months but before 1 year?.


What you heard or what was said - who knows. You know that you have a time frame to make the move and now it does not suit you. 



dwaintr said:


> What should we do?.


That is a decision you have to make yourself.

USCIS - After a Green Card is Granted


----------



## dwaintr (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you for your answers.

I have another question:

You said: "What you heard or what was said - who knows. You know that you have a time frame to make the move and now it does not suit you. "

Why did you say that the time frame doesn't suit me now?

My greencard's activation has started 2 months ago in July. And I'll be moved to the usa in june 2014 at latest which is less than a year but more than 6 months from our departure from Usa. 

So it is ok or not? I was told if i don't go back to the usa before 6 months ends since my leave from usa it would break my greencard rights but the first big move preparation, leaving our jobs and all the other things might take more than 6 months but whatever happens i know that we will be moved in june at latest which means at the 11th month past since our departure.

Is it ok or not? Do i have to go back to the usa before 6 months ends before 1 year ends?

Thanks.


----------



## dwaintr (Sep 29, 2013)

I just want to be sure  My questions might seem too detailed but it's an important situation. Because if i need to enter to usa at least once within 6 months i should prepare myself for a trip plan, plane ticket search etc. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jamesbradleyj1 (Sep 25, 2013)

First of all congratulations and 12 month, that's what you got.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

For the first entry, you are good until 12 months elapse. 

I did it on month 11- no questions asked.

I hope you have SSN ready too.


----------



## vkpk05 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Congrats on getting your Green Card , I hope you don't mind me asking ,But I am looking to apply for the Green Card Lottery this Year,and wanted to know how do I get the photo done correctly for the form,can I get one from a photo booth and scan it to my computer?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you are required on original entry to establish domicile in full in the US before departing and visits


----------



## dwaintr (Sep 29, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> you are required on original entry to establish domicile in full in the US before departing and visits


Hi,

Belgarath didn't say so. What you say might not be possible for everyone before making the big move.


----------

